# YouTube Video (konvertiert) in MS PowerPoint



## nepda (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss zuerst sagen, dass ich selten mit Microsoft Office arbeite.

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Präsentation in Power Point (Version 2007) zu machen. In dieser Präsentation soll ein Video gezeigt werden. Quelle von dem Video ist YouTube.
Ich habe das Video mit http://www.filsh.net/ konvertiert und runtergeladen (wmv & avi). Nach dem Einbinden (Einfügen, Video... automatisch starten bzw. bei klick starten) und dann beim Abspielen kommt entweder die typische Windows Media Player Sound Visualisierung mit Sound oder nur ein (stummes) weißes Bild an der Stelle des Videos.
Wie bekomme ich das jetzt so hin, dass ich das Video mit Bild und Ton in der Präsentation habe?

P.S.: Das konvertierte, runtergeladene Video lässt sich sowohl in WMP als auch in VLC problemlos (außerhalb von MS PP) wiedergeben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. April 2009)

Hi,
hört sich ganz nach einem Codec Problem an. Das Problem ist das die von dir verwendeten Formate Containerformate sind und man eigentlich nicht weiß was für ein Codec sich in diesen befindet.
Du wärst eigentlich fast besser bei swf geblieben wenn du Powerpoint auf dem PC erstellst und verwenden möchtest. Unetr Mac funktioniert das leider nicht.



> Flash-Datei als swf exportieren
> 
> - In Powerpoint eine leere Folie für das swf erstellen, oder die auswählen auf der das swf erscheinen soll
> 
> ...



Ansonsten könntest du vielleicht mal deine Video datei posten das man sich die mal ansehen könnte. Vielelicht ist die auch einfach nur beschädigt.

Viele Grüße


----------

